# My MAC :)



## Emmy84 (Jul 19, 2007)

It would figure my first post is showing off the goods haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  This is from May 25 and it has grown a lot since then but I haven't had the time to take new pix, so here ya go, enjoy.  If you want to know what anything is, just ask, I've got it written down how it appears LOL

Eye Shadows:





Shadesticks:





Mascaras:





Quads:





Pigments & Glitters:





Paints:





Mixing Stuff:





Liquid Liners:





Lashes & Duo:





Lip Stuff:





Foundations:





Fluidlines:


----------



## Hilly (Jul 19, 2007)

Gorgeous collection!! And only since May!?!? WOW!!!


----------



## Emmy84 (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_Gorgeous collection!! And only since May!?!? WOW!!!_

 
Oh no, I'm sorry.  I haven't taken a pic of it since May.  I've been addicted to MAC since Jan 13, 2006 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry about that.


----------



## macface (Jul 19, 2007)

very pretty.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 19, 2007)

Lots of goodies.  I like how everything is so clean & neat!


----------



## Emmy84 (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Lots of goodies. I like how everything is so clean & neat!_

 
Thanks.  I'm so anal about boxes, everything but mascara and lip glasses are in boxes.  Even my lipsticks (that I've since acquired) are in boxes.  And so are my brushes haha.  I turned down a really good offer on a pigment (which I later found even better on eBay) becuase there was no box haha.  And I've had 2 boxes sent to me from London because I got them and after I paid found out there didn't have boxes LOL


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 19, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## eowyn797 (Jul 19, 2007)

i love all the boxes! i'd adore a list of the e/s, especially the blues. the first one in the 3rd row and the last one in the 4th row...what are those ones sepcifically?


----------



## ladynpink (Jul 19, 2007)

wow!! i wished i had that much!!....awesome!


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow! Look at your awesome collection!!!


----------



## [danger] (Jul 19, 2007)

haha its nice to know im not the only one who keeps everything in the boxes


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 20, 2007)

Very nice collection!


----------



## gabi1129 (Jul 21, 2007)

omfg its all so pretty and u still have the boxes! lovely.


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 22, 2007)

Love everything you got!!!! LOVE the liquid liners!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2007)

YAY! Emmy, you have a great collection.


----------



## parysse (Jul 22, 2007)

You have a wonderfull collection : lot of color of eye shadows and pigments. I love your quads and fluidlines.


----------



## Kim. (Jul 25, 2007)

Very nice collection. Everything looks so new


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow, I love the look of everything in the boxes! Great collection!


----------

